# Help, My horse keeps grabbing the reins in his mouth



## lkehlen (Mar 9, 2015)

I have been using several different trainers methods on my 7 year old quarter horse gelding. I always do ground work with him before I ride but I'm wondering if I'm missing something, perhaps in gaining his trust....when I walk him in his halter, he tries to grab the lead rope and now when I ride, he does the same thing with the reins and slobber strap. He only does it on the right side but it's turning into a battle. I looked in his mouth this evening to see if anything stood out as looking wrong but I didn't notice anything. I need to get his teeth floated regardless but I'm also not convinced that's the problem. I know often horses will do things that seem odd when there is a lack of respect. I'm at a loss and would appreciate questions, suggestions....... 
Thank you, 
Linda


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

what do you do when he does this?


----------



## lkehlen (Mar 9, 2015)

I move his feet, backwards, to the side, both ways. When I'm on him, I move him in a circle in the opposite direction or I back him.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

It is good of you to rule out physical discomfort such as issues with his teeth. Most horses that I've seen doing this appear to do it out of boredom. The reins/lead rope becomes their plaything or pacifier of sorts. I think of it as showing a certain degree of lack of respect -- the horse isn't giving his full attention to his handler. If my horse is doing something like this out of boredom, I know it's time to up the ante and ask for more complicated things and/or several things in quick succession to really keep him on his toes. 

Also keep in mind that variety is important. While ground exercises are useful and important, if you are doing the same exercises every day it can lead to both the horse and the handler "going through the motions" without really giving deliberate thought to what they are doing and how they are doing it. The quality and the intention of the exercise are sometimes lost, which doesn't do anyone any favors.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

lkehlen said:


> I move his feet, backwards, to the side, both ways. When I'm on him, I move him in a circle in the opposite direction or I back him.



does it work? does he realize why you are doing that? does it make him let go of the leather, or at least let go of the thought of putting something in his mouth?


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

lkehlen said:


> I have been using several different trainers methods on my 7 year old quarter horse gelding. I always do ground work with him before I ride but I'm wondering if I'm missing something, perhaps in gaining his trust....when I walk him in his halter, he tries to grab the lead rope and now when I ride, he does the same thing with the reins and slobber strap. He only does it on the right side but it's turning into a battle. I looked in his mouth this evening to see if anything stood out as looking wrong but I didn't notice anything. I need to get his teeth floated regardless but I'm also not convinced that's the problem. I know often horses will do things that seem odd when there is a lack of respect. I'm at a loss and would appreciate questions, suggestions.......
> Thank you,
> Linda


Some horses are simply mouthy and like to be chewing on something. This may be likened to a person who can often be seen with a pen or pencil in his mouth.

You do not say what type of bit you are using, but I assume you are trying to ride with slack reins. Until the horse is better trained, I would recommend riding in a snaffle bit. Using the snaffle bit, you may maintain a light contact which would keep the reins away from the horse's mouth. 

If the horse draws its head back to get the reins in its mouth, simple draw your hands back to keep the reins in their same relative position so the horse cannot grab them with its mouth. Then, simply concentrate on work. Get the horse to focus on work so that it does not think about chewing the reins. Hopefully, the horse will forget it ever had this habit.


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

I like what TXhorseman suggested. What level or training does this horse have, and what type of bit are you using? If the horse is mouthy, maybe look into a bit with a copper roller as this might keep him occupied! Most bits, including curbs and snaffles, do come in versions with rollers.


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

My five-year-old does the same thing from time to time, and he does it out of boredom and lack of respect. He is extremely mouthy. He even tries to bite the lead rope when it is attached to other horses. He seems like he is trying to create games for his own amusement, but they're usually not games that I find amusing. I am planning on setting up something along the lines of an obstacle course for him with trot poles and pole bending. I'm hoping that will keep his mind busy. I am also going to demand more respect from him.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

From your description you sound like a CA fan.
How about you use the end of your lead to move him? That is what I do with my two geldings, and my QH, Buster Brown is VERY mouthy, but he knows the leads and the reins aren't his toys.
_(He doesn't know that my dog's Jolly Ball isn't his toy, either, but I have to watch that "Rose", Husky mix, doesn't leave it out for the horses to play with.)_
In fact, I would take your training back to proper leading. With my 16'3hh KMH gelding, Sweet Cup&Cakes (aka, "Long Arm of the Law"),all 2,000 pounds of him!, I was concerned that he would become too excited to safely lead from his stall, every winter night and days when the weather is very bad. So...we have a routine that you may want to mimic. In order to be turned out he must put his head over the stall gate (which is made from 4 round pen pieces, including the gate piece) and WAIT to be haltered. After haltering he has to back up and wait. When I walk forward I say, "walk on". We halt and back the number of steps that I ask in different places every day. Even though he has been taught to push a gate open with his nose, he has to wait until I tell him to do so. When he IS turned out, he must walk around, put his head over the turnout gate with the lead hanging, and wait for me to unhalter him. This horse will not ever run off from me kicking his feet into my face. After he is out of his halter he can go be as stupid as he wants to be. Sometimes he hangs around and wants his face scratched over the gate.
Yesterday, he was pushy, so my other two horses were let out first, him, last. He is the herd leader. Today, to be sure, I also let him out last and will continue to do so as we begin Spring training.
Yes, I have some things to fix with this horse, but leading and mouthy are not on the list. Hope this helps. =D
I am also a CA fan.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Spray anything he tries to chew on with something that tastes nasty - the sort of stuff you get to stop dogs chewing will work - you have to break the habit 
I doubt the moving the feet thing will work as he won't associate it with the naughty thing going on with his mouth - pull the rope or reins away from him and slap him hard on the neck the instant you do it and tell him off so he knows its not smart to do it


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

jaydee said:


> Spray anything he tries to chew on with something that tastes nasty - the sort of stuff you get to stop dogs chewing will work - you have to break the habit


^^ This!

A hot sauce of some sort works as well. It doesn't take them long to associate leads and reins with "OMG MY MOUTH IS ON FIRE" and they stop doing it. :wink:


----------



## lkehlen (Mar 9, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your responses and suggestions. To answer questions, and I hope I get them all.... 
Does moving his feet help, no. He lets go when I'm on the ground but then turns right around and does it again, if I start walking him again. He'll stand all day and not do it. When I'm riding him, I have a much more difficult time getting him to let go. I ride him in a snaffle bit and he reaches all the way around and grabs the reins if I shorten up on the reins to keep the slobber straps away from him. He almost acts like he's mad. 
He's only been to one trainer for two months and then I couldn't ride for over 6 months because I had to have emergency neck fusion surgery. I'll admit I'm now a little nervous because even though I've finally been cleared to ride, the absolute last thing I'm ready for is the possibility of getting dumped. Maybe it's my tension?? 
Yes, I'm a huge CA fan and I study all his stuff.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

lkehlen said:


> I had to have emergency neck fusion surgery. I'll admit I'm now a little nervous because even though I've finally been cleared to ride, the absolute last thing I'm ready for is the possibility of getting dumped.


Sorry, off topic, but curious...as I have a C1-C2 cervical spinal fusion myself.

I've been dumped..and survived.  Never landed on my head or anything yet (knock on wood) but I've bonked my noggin a few times with nothing more than my damaged pride (and some aches and pains for a few days) to show for it.


----------



## lkehlen (Mar 9, 2015)

I had my C6&7 fused. I appreciate hearing others stories.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If using a curb, try a bit with swept back shanks, like the Texas Grazing bit.


----------



## lovebearsall (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm new to horsemanship and no one else has mentioned this so maybe I'm WAY off base, but is it possible the horse is nervous? I read the posts rather quickly, so maybe I misread, but didn't you say he only does this when being handled & ridden? My favorite horse in the world (who I had to stop riding last summer after less than a year because the previous owner didn't bother to tell me he had a severe joint injury) I bought when he was a 3 year old. The previous owner told me he had had about 5 rides on him, in the round pen. I brought him home, did a little more groundwork and headed for the trails. When he would see something new that made him anxious, he would start chewing his bit. I know, that's different than what you are describing, but same thought process. If he's anxious that something is about to happen, that may be why he starts chewing the rope/reins. This didn't last very long for my guy, it just worked it's way out, but I did correct with a verbal "ah!" when he would start chewing and I would refocus his mind on something else. Just a thought. Good luck!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I guess I'm missing something. HOW does the horse grab the reins?

This is Mia in a snaffle with slack reins:










This is how Mia looks (rein & bit wise) with a curb bit:










How can the horse get the reins in its mouth? I'm not trying to be sarcastic or rude. I just do not understand. If someone uses a straight curb shank, then I guess I can see it. But otherwise...how can it happen?

Mia would have to whip her head around, in which case I'd be taking out slack AND bringing the Hammer of Thor down upon her soul.

With straight curb shanks, I can see how they can lip the shank. But with a snaffle, how can they grab the reins without a massive head movement? What do you do to keep it out of his mouth?

In the top picture, if Mia whipped her head left to grab the rein, it would cause the right side to exert a ton of pressure on her mouth. It seems like it would be self-correcting.

And BTW, if one of my horses grabbed the lead rope while I was leading them, they would wish they had never been born!

Again...not trying to be rude. I'm just bewildered. :shock:

Tack-wise, a bit like this might help:










Some horses enjoy playing with a roller.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

bsms said:


> How can the horse get the reins in its mouth? I'm not trying to be sarcastic or rude. I just do not understand. If someone uses a straight curb shank, then I guess I can see it. But otherwise...how can it happen?


Remember that english hardware has the reins much closer to their mouth (vs your second picture at least) and horses that are prone to it can often easily get them when standing on slack reins. When there's contact it's hard if not impossible, but it's been my experience that they usually nab them when standing on slack reins..and getting bored. 

It's more common when leading, however...the reins are loose, and if the person has a habit of allowing their horse to lead from behind...they're right there for the grabbing. Same with leadlines.

There's one TB at our barn who routinely ends up with the reins in his mouth. I'll see if I can get a video of him doing it one day so you can see his technique. 

On the other topic...I doubt it's nervousness, usually it's boredom...or more often just good old mischievousness.


----------



## lkehlen (Mar 9, 2015)

This is the setup I'm using. It's what my traner used and sent home with me. It used to have a nose band but it broke. I don't ride with slack in my reins and I turn his head away to get him to release. He flexes his neck far enough to get either the lead rope portion of the mecate reins or he's actually gotten the slobber strap. I'm NOT 
the most seasoned rider so I'm sure I'm doing all sorts of things wrong, but trust me, he does it.


----------



## lkehlen (Mar 9, 2015)

These were taken this weekend before I pulled the extra rope tight with my rein. Even then He still managed to get them. Maybe I am riding with too slack of reins.?


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

I agree to either get a bit with a roller (to keep him occupied) or put something that tastes nasty on the reins and love the hot sauce idea.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

It used to be we started a horse with a snaffle and finished him with a curb. Your bit resembles a gag and your curb chain reminds me of a dog's chain. I think that you should be schooling with a simple snaffle, which won't cost more than $30 (w/tax.) There are many fans here of the French link bc of some horses that they say are hurting with a snaffle. NONE of the 35 horses I have owned has experienced this, so I wonder if some of this is bc of rider's hands.
To check, get the snaffle, and bridle up your horse with just the bit and headstall, sitting in a stall or tied up outside for 2-3 hours. You can halter up over the headstall and tie that way. Let him get used to it. Sit and read a book to keep an eye on your horse. If he shows no discomfort, then school with it.
This is the bit I'm talking about:
Korsteel Copper Mouth Eggbutt Snaffle - Statelinetack.com
OR
Korsteel Copper Oval Link Eggbutt Snaffle - Statelinetack.com
OR
Korsteel Sweet Iron French Link Snaffle Bit - Statelinetack.com
OR
Korsteel French Link Eggbutt Snaffle Bit - Statelinetack.com
OR
Korsteel Copper & Steel Roller Snaffle Bit - Statelinetack.com
OR
Korsteel Sweet Iron Full Cheek Snaffle Bit - Statelinetack.com
I like the last two the best.


----------



## lkehlen (Mar 9, 2015)

Thank you Corporal. The curb strap is chain, it's what was on the set up. I've been reading more and more that what she used is more for barrel horses which I know she did. I will look for one of these bits and try your suggestion. I appreciate it.
Quick question, I also just read another forum where someone was using the exact same setup as me, they are experience other problems and a Waterford bit was suggested by several people???


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I would suggest, as many very experienced and well known trainers do, to go with the simplest snaffle--all of those I linked are simple snaffles--with a smooth mouthpiece. If you add lumps and bumps, like the Waterford JUST to stop your horse, without fixing his brain to understand "whoa," your horse will tune it out and you will be buying another harsher bit to stop him.
I really like the full cheek snaffle. A horse has a harder time ignoring your pull with it.
I also really like the snaffle with the copper and SS rollers, which used to be called a Racehorse D-ring. I have one, and horses that need something to play with in their mouths enjoy moving the rollers around.
The sweet iron bits are popular, too, bc many people notice that their horses salivate more with them. If the horse stops playing with the bit, when they standing during breaks, and their mouths dry out, they won't feel the bit, so they are also popular.
I included the other links bc I know that others here have them amongst their favorites, too. =D


----------



## lkehlen (Mar 9, 2015)

Thank you again Corporal.


----------



## lkehlen (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm happy to report I had a great day with Tank today. I took the advice to try a new bit and purchased a good snaffle. I also used different reins until I figured out if this bit was going to work. He did try a couple times to grab the reins but I prevented it from happening and he finally quit trying. I also changed up his ground work today and created a small jump he had to go over. I think he actually had fun with it and he responded so much better today. Left things on a good note.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Some horses just enjoy playing with things. My mare used to do the same thing when riding, but I rode her in a mechanical hackamore and she would grab the shank. She did it when she was excited and hyper (wanted to run, etc...). She actually would grab the shank and take off, or try to take off, and sometimes I'd have to lean up to her mouth with her at a dead run and jerk the shank out of her mouth.

It took me a long time to figure out how to stop her, but I finally decided to push her and make her keep going at a run when she did it. It only took two times of me pushing her and making her run full gallop for about a mile past where she wanted to stop for her to get it. She still would grab the shank or grab at it every now and then, but quit trying to run with it. 

Maybe your horse does this when he gets excited or hyper and just needs something to do with his mouth.


----------

